# CM10



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I keep seeing blog articles of initial versions of CM on other devices, such as the S3 which has to use a kexec bypass to pwn the locked bootloader. How is it that there's nothing for our device but the S3 is getting builds?


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> I keep seeing blog articles of initial versions of CM on other devices, such as the S3 which has to use a kexec bypass to pwn the locked bootloader. How is it that there's nothing for our device but the S3 is getting builds?


Our CM10 is called Jellybro


----------



## CaptnAwesomeGuy (May 19, 2012)

Can anyone even tell me the current features of Jellybro? He should really add a feature list instead of telling people to sort through his gerrit.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

We had a build first, second at worst.
We'll see as much progress as the S3 does, if not more.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

CaptnAwesomeGuy said:


> Can anyone even tell me the current features of Jellybro? He should really add a feature list instead of telling people to sort through his gerrit.


Or he could not build at all









There's so many commits right now that keeping up with a changelog would be a complete waste of time.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

CM10 is running awesomely on my GNex!!!


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

CM10 is not a stable release--it's alpha right now, so there's more commits than can be typed up every hour (on average). But it would be nice--maybe you could go through the Gerrit and make a list of all the new features and keep it updated? He'd very likely link to it in the OP, he just doesn't have the time. That'd be neat!


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Patenice....


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> Patenice....


Not the issue at all. I was simply wondering if the other devices that have 10 ate kangs too, or if there's any "official" alphas. IDC about ETAs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

Not really kangs, it's the maintainers of each device putting out builds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Chocu1a said:


> Our CM10 is called Jellybro


The person who made that kang called it Jellybro...the actual official version will be called CM10 (just like all the other official versions on other phones.)


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> Patenice....


If you're going to troll please spell correctly.

*patience*
pa·tience
[pey-sh_uh_ns]


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol, gnex autocorrect fail. This would have never happened on my iPhone! Or iPad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

I compiled CM10 yesterday and its still very plain. Everything is functional, its basically like an AOSP build. Like others have said, changes are made daily but its going to take a while. I hope a RC version will be available soon!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CaptnAwesomeGuy said:


> Can anyone even tell me the current features of Jellybro? He should really add a feature list instead of telling people to sort through his gerrit.


Read the CM gerrit if you wish to know changes anything merged is most likely in there + anything that looks really useful that's still open but near being merged (cherry picks). That or back up and flash it. You'll waste maybe 20-25mins of your life if you're unhappy with how cm10 looks.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> Lol, gnex autocorrect fail. This would have never happened on my iPhone! Or iPad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Right.. auto-correct doesn't change a correct spelled word to mis-spelled. lol


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

At least we have a CM10 kang, I'm sure some phones are still shuffling over a CM9 release.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Some phones are still only on a CM7 release or have no CM at all


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> At least we have a CM10 kang, I'm sure some phones are still shuffling over a CM9 release.


Well, CM9 isn't too bad if you ask me. But Google Now is sooooooooooooooooo hawt.


----------

